# Patrol Officer Lasell University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Patrol Officer*
Lasell University 
in Newton, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 08/02/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*JOB DESCRIPTION: *

The full time Patrol Officer is a uniformed patrol position. As a uniformed full time, Patrol Officer, they are required to perform all the duties of a police officer while working their respected shift or shifts. The Patrol Officer works under the direction of the Patrol Sergeant and command staff while assigned to their shift. The position requires a four and two schedule the includes assignment to shifts covering days, evenings, overnights, holiday as to meet the needs of the department. Individuals in this position are responsible for protecting the lives and property of the Lasell University community and the Lasell Village Community. The full time Patrol Officer requires the ability to spend long hours in a vehicle as well as long hours at a fixed post. The full time Patrol Officer are responsible to properly preparing all paperwork and form required by the department, college, or courts. The job must be performed under all types of inclement weather conditions as well as in extreme heat, cold, wind, and snow conditions. Additionally to work paid details at the University and several surrounding municipalities.

*PRINCIPAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES: *

The statements below are intended to describe the principal duties of the person or persons assigned to this job. They are not intended to be an exhaustive list of all job duties and responsibilities. Lasell University has the right to add or change the job responsibilities at any time.

Respond to medical emergencies on campus and at Lasell Village provide first aid as needed
Lifting, carrying and moving victims, or suspects as needed
Responding to fire alarms
Responding to burglar alarms
Enforcing the parking regulations
Writing incidents reports
Working cooperatively with Residential Life staff to resolve issues
Performing interior and exterior checks of college buildings
Transport students for safety escorts, and unusual circumstances
Responsible for ensuring compliance with all laws, rules, regulations, department and school policies, general and special directives, and standard operating procedures.
Patrol the Lasell campus and Lasell Village as often as practical
Perform crime prevention, community policing relations and any other related duties as required by the needs of the department.
Preserving college property by taking actions that stop property destruction from mechanical malfunctions or breaks
Other duties as assigned.
*KNOWLEDGE AND SKILLS REQUIRED BY THE JOB:*

Minimum Educational/Work Experience Requirements:

Associate's degree required, Bachelor's preferred
Bachelor's and Master's Degree eligible for educational incentive
Accepted Certified Police Officer either:
Graduate of a Full-Time Massachusetts Municipal Police Academy
Graduate of a Full-Time Out of State Police Academy
Graduate of the Mass State Police SSPO Academy

*CERTIFICATION, REGISTRATION OR LICENSURE REQUIRED BY THE JOB:*

Must possess and maintain a valid driver's license
Must possess and maintain First Responder and CPR certifications
Must maintain Special State Police Warrant
Must possess and maintain a Massachusetts License to Carry Weapon Permit
Must meet and pass all Post Commission Background requirements and Lasell University
Police Background requirements
*PHYSICAL AND VISUAL REQUIREMENTS OF THE JOB:*

Physical Effort:

May require physical interactions with individuals when required to perform regular law enforcement duties including but not limited to; running, climbing walls, fences, ladders, subduing and arresting individuals who may be actively resisting efforts to have them comply with lawful orders.

Visual:

Above average visual effort with frequent exposure to visually demanding work involving detailed work.

*WORKING CONDITIONS:*
Work performed in an environment requiring occasional exposure to weather extremes, fumes, odors and/or noise.

Hazards:

Occasional exposure to job hazards, resulting in some injury, lost time, total disability, or death.

*Application Process:*

Interested candidates should upload a letter of interest, resume and the information of three (3) references using the forms below. Review of resumes will begin immediately, and applications will be accepted until the position is filled.

Lasell University requires all employees to be vaccinated and to provide the documentation upon the start of employment. Lasell also provides individuals the opportunity to request a medical or religious exemption.

Lasell University is committed to equal opportunity in every aspect of hiring and employment. Lasell proactively reviews its policies and practices to assure that decisions with respect to every dimension of employment are made without regard to age, color of skin, disability, gender expression and identity, genetic predisposition, marital status, national origin, race, ethnicity, religion, sex, sexual orientation, veteran's status, status as a victim of domestic violence, and all other protected groups and classes under Federal and State Laws and executive orders.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

I heard Lasell is a pretty good gig. Several retired cops and the Chief is great to work for.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

With this POST stuff going on, I'm guessing that many of the smaller colleges/universities will be hiring a lot of retired folks rather than disband/eliminate their departments. Keep your eyes open.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

A lot of our small private college departments down in the south are an interesting combination of retired muni’s who want to chill out and earn some extra retirement cash and fresh out of the academy new guys looking for a stepping stone who want to stop every car and turn every stone. These two groups sometimes clash.

Occasionally they’ll get a mid-career guy who really doesn’t want to be a cop anymore and figures “ahh I can probably do nothing here and skate by for another 10 years til retirement”. When I worked private one of my shift partners was one of these. The guy managed to put a grand total of 7 miles on his assigned patrol car in a matter of a month. I’m convinced all of those miles came from midnight Circle K runs. He constantly clashed with the young go-getters.

I suspect that with the new police reform, as Kilvinsky said above, small MA private schools will soon have a similar makeup of officers.


----------

